# rod selection



## BENZO73 (Apr 10, 2005)

What rods would you consider a must for bass fishing? Please include length and action. I'm new to bass fishing trying to get prepared for any situation. Would you please include purpose of rods, thanks in advance.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Oh shoot. Here's where I falter. I own two rods, one is a ML spinning rod, the other is a M spinning rod. Both are 7 feet in length. The M is a little stouter with a slower tip and the ML is kind of stout with a fast tip.

Are they the IDEAL bass rods? No probably not. But I've used them to flip tubes, work topwaters, crank spinner baits, present plastics, pitch jigs, troll crankbaits, and pull monster bass from thick slop, yank them around dock posts, and lift them up over logs.

I think the number one bass rod is the one you KNOW how to use. If you are comfortable with your rod, then it should be good for bass. I'm not going to spend $200 on a Loomis (again - have a flyrod which I love), or an Avid, or other rod just because Cabelas tells me to because it will kick bass. I'm good with the tools I have, and that's all that matters. I haven't lost a bucketmouth yet this year, and only one or two smallies (poor hooksets - user error, not rod) thus far. So my assumption is if I am catching these fish, the rods are just fine.

Maybe along the line, I'll change my mind, but I doubt it.

The adage I give everyone: "You can use any rod to catch bass, as long as you are comfortable with it." And it seems to work for them!


----------



## BENZO73 (Apr 10, 2005)

thanks, for the help


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

So many rods, so little time to fish! A 7ft med to med heavy action spinning rod with a well matched reel spooled with 10-14 lb line would be a good all around outfit.. If you can use a baitcasting reel, a 6 1/2 ft medium action, spooled with 14-17 lb test will fill the bill nicely for spinnerbaits and buzzbaits (my personal favorites). After you get going, you might find that you need other rigs, or duplicates, so you won't have to fool around rigging and re-tying as you fish. It might sound silly to some, but when my son and I go bass fishing, we're likely to have eight fully rigged outfits in the boat, and a flyrod in the rod locker (just in case). Specialty rigs are another thing all together. Guys who fish crankbaits a lot might feel the need for a soft action, all fiberglass rod. More forgiving on the hookset, and tough as nails. I fish an area where I make long casts from shore with 1 oz weights. The outfit for this is a medium action 9 ft rod and reel combo spooled with 14 lb Fireline. It's no different than a lot of sports, in that you can spend as much or as little as you wish, but still get the job done. But keep in mind that almost any rig can do double and triple duty with other species of fish. Good fishing, Burl


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

I prefer bait casting rods for all bass fishing except for casting docks.
Running jig/pig or jig/craw I use a 7 foot medium heavy flippin' stick.
For cranks/spinner baits, I use a medium 7 foot with a longer rear handle that can be tucked under the arm for quick hook sets.
For top waters I use a 6.5 foot medium shorter rear handle that can be easier to work.
Dock fishing a 6 foot medium spinning with 12-15lb mono all the way.

It was said earlier, it's whatever feels best to you. Try to get out and try a few before you buy. Fish with a few buddys that have some and just experiment a little.


----------

